# Ohio Pro Lures



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone bought off their web site lately? Tried to call them and the number is disconnected. What's up with them? "J"


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

never heard of em.. are they good??


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Ohio Pro Lure inc.
4968 State Rd.
Medina, Ohio 44256
330-239-6165
www.ohioprolure.com

Hope this helps!


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I have some of the big tubes, haven't used them much, I think I caught a couple of bass on them. I got them up at Gander Mountain in Canton.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Those fat tubes are the best for Erie smallies. 
I also use the jigs. It's real hard to find 1/16 oz jigs with a big hook for the walleyes.
Did he move to Medina?


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

I found the number they changed it and haven't updated the web page yet, I received my order and the shipping is fast and the Max tubes are the ones to use for bass, although you best use a 4/0 hook because of the size of them. Work great and highly recommend them. (Although I won't tell the hot color  ). Thanks MAKtacle "J"


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a really hard time hooking fish with the bigger tubes. I use a 5/0 gamastaku hook with an internal weight...I just can't seem to get the penatration to keep the fish hooke...any ideas???


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

> Although I won't tell the hot color )


The ones I use are the grey smoke. My brother has the ones that the body is black and the skirt is blue. Anybody else got these colors, or have ones that work good.



> I have a really hard time hooking fish with the bigger tubes. I use a 5/0 gamastaku hook with an internal weight...I just can't seem to get the penatration to keep the fish hooke...any ideas???


I just try to set the hook like I normally do. But I read in Mike Iaconelli's book that speed is the key, not power. Don't know if that will help, just trying.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I have never heard of them either. I would like to try a couple of the tubes. Are they pretty soft or are they hard as a rock?


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

They are not that soft, but not hard as a rock. I think they feel normal.


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

I use a jig head 1/4 ounce, and never had a problem losing fish, get a few more hang ups but its worth it for the extra fish, with the standard tube a 3/0 works good but with the Max tubes because of the size, I use a 4/0, but unfortuneatly the max tubes aren't as big as they used to be, they changed the proccess some how and they aren't as fat. Oh well they still charge the same price  same amount of money and getting less, seems to be the way things go these days.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

All of Daves stuff is great I have had dave as a sponsor for many years now

and have won many tournaments on his spinnerbaits and jigs. If you goto the website listed below and have any questions give him a call and he will help 
ya out. 

Mark Franko


----------

